# Opinion on Double S saddle from Schneiders?



## nicolemarie28 (Oct 30, 2013)

Schneider Saddlery

beautiful saddle... wonderful price... and ARABIAN BARS which I'm pretty sure I need for my Arabian. Plus I've heard Schneiders is very good about their quality and making customers happy... Any thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Find out what the tree is made of. If fiberglass and fiberglass only then you might want to reconsider. What you should look for is Ralide (a special plastic), wood wrapped with fiberglass or wood covered in rawhide.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

My friend has a trainer saddle from there and loves it. I haven't tried it yet though


----------



## Teknosbeka (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not familiar with this particular saddle but I wouldn't order anything from Schneider. Horrible customer service. My item was not as described (did not come with an accessory that was supposed to be included) and they refused to either send the accessory or provide a return label so I can return.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I know a few people who have that or a similar saddle and they're happy with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

